# All things being equal…



## seitt

Greetings


Please, how can I best translate ‘All things being equal’ in this sentence?

“All things being equal, I like the window shut as people can be so noisy.”


This is something I say to my wife when the weather is getting cooler and she wonders why I have shut the upstairs window. By it I mean that if I don't have a good reason to open the window (e.g. if the weather is hot, which it isn’t now), I prefer it shut to keep noise out.


Please could you translate the whole sentence for me if possible?


Best wishes, and many thanks,


Simon


----------



## Bespelled

Hello Simon,

I would say "Diğer şeyler sabitken pencereyi kapallı tutmayı severim, çünkü insanlar çok gürültü yapabiliyor."  

In a more academic context you might say "diğer bütün şeyler sabitken", "tüm diğer unsurlar sabitken", or "diğer şartlar değişmeden" etc.

Best wishes,
Dan


----------



## Rallino

I would go for: _Geçerli bir nedenim yoksa, […]_


----------



## Bespelled

Yes, Rallino is right. Probably something like: 



> "Açmak için özel bir nedenim yoksa, pencereyi kapalı tutmayı tercih ederim, çünkü insanlar çok gürültü yapabiliyor"



would be much more natural in this situation than what I wrote above (If I don't have a special reason to open the window I prefer to keep it closed, because people can be noisy). 

But, specifically, "all things being equal" translates as above.


----------



## mlle.butterfly

_"Aksi gerekmedikçe..." _may be an option.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

“All things being equal, I like the window shut as people can be so noisy.”

Diğer pencereler açık da kalsa, insanların gürültüsünden penceremin kapalı olmasını isterim.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, super!

"Açmak için özel bir nedenim yoksa, pencereyi kapalı tutmayı tercih ederim, çünkü insanlar çok gürültü yapabiliyor"
I particularly like this one.


----------

